# Todays $10 find on the farm!



## Jimmi (Aug 22, 2012)

Today my friend bob and I went to see his brother out on his farm. he said there was something I would like out there. This is a pictorial of what we found an got for 10 dollars.


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 22, 2012)

We needed some help.


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 22, 2012)

Just so you know I was not after anything in the cabinet. It had been knocked over by high winds on to what I wanted.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Have you looked inside of it yet? I'm sure you'll find more than $10 worth of metal in there. Heck, the whole thing will probably bring more than $10 at the scrap yard. I'd get the copper and look for anything else that may be of value.

Before you scrap it, at least take pictures of the insides and I'm confident someone here will tell you what you have. Make sure to take pictures of the name, model no# and any aspect that's important to identifying it.

Kevin


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 22, 2012)

And here it is. A stainless steel keg full of 70 percent nitric acid!!!!! What's the deposit on the kegs anyway? Ha ha ha ha what a buy I am so happy :idea: !


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome but I've actually been a member of the forum for a few years. I just had to open a new account because I couldn't find my old password. I was sick for three months didn't get on much and forgot the old one. Just been too busy to figure it out since. I used to use Jimmi_P


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 23, 2012)

Jimmi said:


> Thank you for the welcome but I've actually been a member of the forum for a few years. I just had to open a new account because I couldn't find my old password. I was sick for three months didn't get on much and forgot the old one. Just been too busy to figure it out since. I used to use Jimmi_P


Glad to know you're feeling better and doing good.

I am still learning the acids and such, but I had no idea Nitric Acid could be stored in an aluminum container at all. It's good to know though.

Kevin


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2012)

testerman said:


> I am still learning the acids and such, but I had no idea Nitric Acid could be stored in an aluminum container at all.
> Kevin



It should be stainless steel.

Jim


----------



## Geo (Aug 23, 2012)

thats stainless steel, not aluminum. it looks like a beer keg, but its not. nitric acid is shipped in 316 stainless steel drums.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks to both *jimdoc* and *Geo* for correcting me. I've downloaded all the MSDS sheets for the acids about a month or so ago and I'm still reading Hoke's book. Thanks for the information. I have much to learn here.

Kevin


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, like they said it stainless steel although you probably could store nitric acid in aluminum . I wouldn't though. It would be too easy to dent and puncture. So anyway I am so happy. I don't have to pay a deposit on a stainless steel acid keg. And I got all the acid as well. 10 bucks well spent if you ask me.


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sounds like a heck of a deal to me. If I had that much nitric on hand I wouldn't know how to act.


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Lucky that voltage cabinet didn't puncture the keg! What a mess that would be for your guy! :shock: 

Great find, great buy! Congrats!


----------



## Palladium (Aug 23, 2012)

Talk about what you have to do to find nitric acid now days.


----------



## rusty (Aug 23, 2012)

Jimmi said:


> Yeah, like they said it stainless steel although you probably could store nitric acid in aluminum . I wouldn't though. It would be too easy to dent and puncture. So anyway I am so happy. I don't have to pay a deposit on a stainless steel acid keg. And I got all the acid as well. 10 bucks well spent if you ask me.



My advice is that you find a supplier of nitric, pay the deposit on a fresh keg then use your empty to swap in for refills. If your unable to produce a receipt from the supplier for the deposit you stand a chance of forfeiting the keg.


Habitus non facit monachum

You should have purchased the electrical cabinet, I envision seeing several ounces of heavy silver contacts inside along with some heavy copper buss bars which could have been used for cementing values from your solutions.


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 23, 2012)

Actually this is a process control cabinet. There are some small copper wires in it but no large buspar or silver contacts . Well no large silver contacts anyway. There were small relays in there but the time it takes to take those apart to get the contacts is just not worth my time. If I had bought the cabinet I would have just removed the copper wire and relays and then scrapped it. I have a buyer for the relays but like I said this 1 was just not worth my time.
As to the keg of acid,,, I think you missed my point Rusty. I don't have to pay the deposit on this 1 and it's already full. It'll take me a while to go through this much nitric acid. And even if my current supplier won't refill this particular keg I've got more than 10 dollars worth of scrap stainless steel too. It had actually been left behind in an area factory. I have several friends who work with industrial surplus. As do I from time to time. We have cool finds like this quite often. But I thought it was strange this 1 was on a farm underneath the cabinet. In any case I just saved myself a whole lot of money. :lol:


----------



## maynman1751 (Aug 23, 2012)

Jimmi, you sure your not just pullin' our leg and that's just full of beer!!!???? :shock: :lol: :mrgreen:
How many gallon is that?


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 23, 2012)

No I'm not pulling your leg. Although I wouldn't mind finding beer either. As to the volume, I am not quite sure. It looks to be about 15 gallons. But I can't find the volume listed on the container. Now to figure out where I put my pump.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 23, 2012)

What kind of pump?


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 23, 2012)

Well I was going to use my metering pump from pulsatron. But I just checked in the spec sheet and it's not designed to handle 70 percent nitric ( says up to 20 percent nitric). So now I believe I will use a vacuum pump asembly to draw the acid out of the drum and into the flask unless someone has a better suggestion. I used to have a small drum pump for acids but I cannot figure out where it's at right now. I also have another systolic metering pump but I'm unsure of it's abilities with strong acids.


----------



## Oz (Aug 23, 2012)

A simple siphon hose does wonders.


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah it does Oz. Thats what I'd use the vac-pump for, just to start the siphoning action into my 2.5 liter storage bottles. once started i would just release the vac-hose and alow the bottles to fill.
I hope everyone is having a great day!!!  Now back to the lab...


----------



## etack (Aug 24, 2012)

That is the old style cap don't take that to the supplier for your deposit back or even to have it filled. The person I get my nitric from told me that he had one with the old lid they said it was no good and kept it without giving him his deposit back. You don't technically own the keg so they can keep it. Your best bet is to use it as a transfer container but don't let them(the supplier) see the keg.

Great find

Eric


----------



## Joeforbes (Aug 24, 2012)

15 gallons correct?

We get our nitric acid in "beer kegs" as well haha! 

Thats a great find for $10! The deposit on the keg from our supplier is $280 and the acid is only $46.50 for 15 gallons.


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah I wasn't planning on taking it back to anyone soon. Going to use all the acid then if they let me switch it out great if not I'll keep the can around maybe turn it into a silver cell. As to the volume I'm not sure. It's at least 15 if not 20 gallons. But I have not been able to find anything about the volume listed on it.


----------



## jmdlcar (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there anything stamp on the keg? If there is then search the internet you might come up with something about it.


----------



## rusty (Aug 24, 2012)

Bulk acid is sold by the kg, your keg is a 77 kg drum which incidentally holds 15 U.S. gallons.

http://www.plantprod.com/horticulture-en/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=2053&CatID=9


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you Rusty. I appreciate your help with that.


----------



## rusty (Aug 24, 2012)

Jimmi said:


> Thank you Rusty. I appreciate your help with that.



Welcome, Jimmi

Here's a handy chart, concentrations of nitric in water.
http://www.handymath.com/cgi-bin/nitrictble2.cgi?submit=Entry


----------

